# Maraca cabocla. The new species in the hobby.



## TalonAWD (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been waiting for this moment for three months. The announcement of my latest purchase the *Maraca cabocla*
This is a new species for the US and so far I am the only one to have them. Knowing this I bought three...
A mature male, A mature female and a sub adult female. 

Initial thoughts on this species so far. Not aggressive. Does not kick hairs but can be quick and skittish. Nothing is known on this species so I'm totally on my own here. The mature male is at 3" legspan so that leads me to beleive that this spider in female would not get too much towards 5" The mature female I have is around 4"-4.5" LS.
The colors so far are a maroonish color (dark red) carapace with a black abdomen and legs. Underside is a tanish/brown coloring. The rear legs has spike looking hairs (legs 3 and 4)for both male and female while legs 1 and 2 are normal. (see pictures below) And both male and female look the same as far as coloration patterns. The female has a brighter reddish coloration than the mature male. The male does have hooks and super long legs.
The fangs look large and hang down a bit lower so they can be seen when you look at them sideways. I don't know anything other than what is in front of me and that they came from Guyana. All three are Wild Caught.
They (with the exception of the MM) need a molt to get the full suit coloration since the abdomen hairs are missing. I only have one shot at mating so I'm going to monitor everything closely. I do not know what to expect or provide for them for mating to happen but I am going to try. I do not know how old the male is or when was the last Mature females molt. She did take a B. lateralis immediately so I know she is not in premolt (that and the fact that her abdomen is not shiny black).

I'm so excited. 

Now for pictures!
*Mature Male.*

























*Mature Female*. She's missing leg 3. I have never had a T with missing limbs so this will be fascinating seeing how it grows back in future molt cycles. This was the only Mature female available so I had to jump on it. She is alot bigger than the male.







*Sub-Adult Female*. Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting...They have a Cyclosternum type look to them....


----------



## ftorres (Jan 29, 2010)

HEllo All,
Where did you buy them from? Are they correclty identificated??

regards

francisco


----------



## madamwlf (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is my gal after a molt.  She's just beautiful.  Finally got another one and I'm hoping it's a male.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 29, 2010)

Well Talon,looks like you are not the only one  now..........


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 29, 2010)

That looks beautiful *madamwlf.* 



BrerttG said:


> Well Talon,looks like you are not the only one  now..........


I guess I am not the only one to have these (as i was told from Todd Gearheart ).
Good, maybe more chances to bring them into the hobby. What are they like?



ftorres said:


> HEllo All,
> Where did you buy them from?
> regards
> 
> francisco


You can get them from Tarantulaspiders.com


----------



## BrettG (Jan 29, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> That looks beautiful *madamwlf.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea,these days no matter what anyone says,you can almost bet that someone else already has something,somewhere,or is working on getting it....Just like the new T's that KenthebugGuy is trying to sell that look EXACTLY like a C.fasciatum....I would be willing to bet that somewhere someone already has one and thinks it's C.fasciatum....Who knows,this hobby is just confusing sometimes....But cool T's nonetheless Talon....


----------



## madamwlf (Jan 29, 2010)

She's skittish as you said and not aggressive at all.  Big appetite as well.  She isn't much of a webber or digger.  And she is a bit of a show off.  Always sitting out.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 29, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Yea,these days no matter what anyone says,you can almost bet that someone else already has something,somewhere,or is working on getting it....Just like the new T's that KenthebugGuy is trying to sell that look EXACTLY like a C.fasciatum....I would be willing to bet that somewhere someone already has one and thinks it's C.fasciatum....Who knows,this hobby is just confusing sometimes....But cool T's nonetheless Talon....


You are right. I always wanted a red/black looking spider opposite of the B. boehmei and this one fits the bill nicely. Heres where I thought it was a first time species as stated in the ad.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=165131&highlight=maraca+cabocla


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 29, 2010)

madamwlf said:


> She's skittish as you said and not aggressive at all.  Big appetite as well.  She isn't much of a webber or digger.  And she is a bit of a show off.  Always sitting out.


Thats great to hear. A show off is what I love. The sub adult female is going to be my prized girl. Can't wait till she molts and gets new colors. Definately picture worthy.


----------



## Clement (Jan 29, 2010)

wow, they are beautiful, cant wait to see them in canada


----------



## jeff1962 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooooh, I likey, likey, man I have to have one of those critters ! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## madamwlf (Jan 29, 2010)

When I first got her, Todd called her a H. Rondoni.  If you check out the picture below you will see they look quite the same.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...130&prev=/images?q=h.+rondoni&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


On second thought, those are Todd's pics.  Not sure where he got the first name from.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 30, 2010)

I asked him about those and this is what was said.


> Last year, similar-looking
> tarantulas came in and were thought to be Holothele rondoni. I sold
> them as that, but nobody looked at them taxonomically. That batch could
> have been H. rondoni. This batch was looked at in Germany and
> identified as Maraca.


I know there was 7 total that came in for the batch hes referring to. Two of them were MM's. One died and I have the only other MM from that batch. Either way they are gorgeous.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 30, 2010)

_Maraca cabocla_ was sold as _Holothele_ sp. "Guyana" before it was identified.


----------



## tarcan (Jan 30, 2010)

Clement said:


> wow, they are beautiful, cant wait to see them in canada


have these for about two years already at my place... my last round of mature males, my females were too small, hopefully the next round will be the right one.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 31, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I guess I am not the only one to have these (as i was told from Todd Gearheart ).


That's what people tell you when they want you to buy their stock.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=172792


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 31, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> That's what people tell you when they want you to buy their stock.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=172792


That is not the same tarantula! Look at the legs 3 and 4. It does not have the spikes. Also M. cabocla has all black hairs on its legs. Look at my pictures and compare.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 31, 2010)

PREMOLT TIME!!!!

Yes I went to check on my sub adult female today and she has a black abdomen! Wonderful! She may turn to a mature age now! She was almost the same size as the mature female except her legs were thinner while the mature leg's were thicker. Now I know why she didn't want to eat


----------



## tarcan (Jan 31, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> That is not the same tarantula! Look at the legs 3 and 4. It does not have the spikes. Also M. cabocla has all black hairs on its legs. Look at my pictures and compare.



another much more important difference is that M. cabocla has urticating hairs, the other one lacks them.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 8, 2010)

My Female finally molted today. Took her 7 days to turn from black booty to new body. She was 3.5" LS from molt measurement. I wanted to document the spermathecae here for future reference. 







Female Spermathecae. Notice its a dark reddish color. This should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice pics.  Spermathecae has a neat shape to it.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Feb 8, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Yea,these days no matter what anyone says,you can almost bet that someone else already has something,somewhere,or is working on getting it....Just like the new T's that KenthebugGuy is trying to sell that look EXACTLY like a C.fasciatum....I would be willing to bet that somewhere someone already has one and thinks it's C.fasciatum....Who knows,this hobby is just confusing sometimes....But cool T's nonetheless Talon....


BrettG, you are quite right about the Schizopelma sp, however, won;t it be sad when mating to a C. fasciatum is attempted? That T will be most likely lost.
They look similar, but are not the same, and locality is a big difference, specially with this sp.

Nice Maraca btw


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 8, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Nice pics.  Spermathecae has a neat shape to it.


Yeah i agree.  Y'know, there must be something wrong with us when we admire spiders pookies. lol.  I love this hobby!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Feb 8, 2010)

balam said:


> BrettG, you are quite right about the Schizopelma sp, however, won;t it be sad when mating to a C. fasciatum is attempted? That T will be most likely lost.
> They look similar, but are not the same, and locality is a big difference, specially with this sp.
> 
> Nice Maraca btw


Yah I am pretty sure a Fasciatum attmept with this one will not work as they are not even the same genus


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 9, 2010)

Had to show this. Wow I love the jet black legs and abdomen. This is Post molt 24hrs so maybe the carapace color is not fully there yet:?  Looks a little light orange. I like the eye cluster. Looks like it has 4 the same size and the rest small.

Either way she is gorgeous. That carapace really contrasts against the rest of the body. The carapace color does not bleed into the legs.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Feb 9, 2010)

Man. Between the eye cluster, leg shape, and spikes, this is one very 'truish' looking tarantula. It looks very funnel webbish to me. Anyone else think so? Cool t either way!


----------



## nakazanie (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool spiders!  Nice sexing pic, too.


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 2, 2010)

My Maraca cabocla female today. Here carapace actually started to darken when she started to feed. :?  you can't see in in this picture but she has a bronze sheen on her abdomen. Its actually kinda shiney. She always covers her eyes. I can never get a shot with her outstretched fully.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 20, 2010)

Large Female Molted. She regenerated her 2 missing legs. They are almost full size amazingly.


----------



## robd (May 21, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> _Maraca cabocla_ was sold as _Holothele_ sp. "Guyana" before it was identified.


Hmmm I definitely see the resemblance to the Holothele genus. Kind of looks similar to Holothele sp. Norte de Sander, but the abdomen has a unique tinge to it. Cool stuff.

Oh and Steve, I can view all your other pictures on this thread except this most recent one. Not sure if it's you or me, but if it's you , I'd certainly like to see this new molt.


----------



## Zoltan (May 21, 2010)

robd said:


> Hmmm I definitely see the resemblance to the Holothele genus. Kind of looks similar to Holothele sp. Norte de Sander, but the abdomen has a unique tinge to it. Cool stuff.


Putting aside the current status of the genus _Holothele_, the resemblance you may see is but superficial - they are in different subfamilies. I don't know who initially "identified" them as _Holothele_, but they have a _few_ more things to learn.


----------



## robd (May 21, 2010)

Ah. I would imagine maybe a dealer of some sort made the mistake initially. Or the exporter? I don't know. Whoever it was, apparently they're not really paying attention to the finite details that make it a "Maraca".


----------



## TalonAWD (May 21, 2010)

robd said:


> Hmmm I definitely see the resemblance to the Holothele genus. Kind of looks similar to Holothele sp. Norte de Sander, but the abdomen has a unique tinge to it. Cool stuff.
> 
> Oh and Steve, I can view all your other pictures on this thread except this most recent one. Not sure if it's you or me, but if it's you , I'd certainly like to see this new molt.


I fixed the link. You can now see her pic. As for it being a Holothele, it definately is not. The main difference is the fact that Holothele is an Old World species which lack utricating hairs and the Maraca is New world and has plenty of Utricating hairs. This one does not make webs either. Definately more terrestrial.


----------



## Zoltan (May 21, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> The main difference is the fact that Holothele is an Old World species which lack utricating hairs and the Maraca is New world and has plenty of Utricating hairs.


You got the urticating hair part right, but _Holothele_ was still a *New World* genus last time I checked. You might be confusing it with _Heterothele_, which is a different genus.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 21, 2010)

Oh My GOD they are frikkin gorgeous! I lovelovelove the colours!:drool:

I hope these get established in the hobby, so I can get my fingers on some of these! Those spiky hairs on the backlegs are awesome!


----------



## TalonAWD (May 21, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> You got the urticating hair part right, but _Holothele_ was still a *New World* genus last time I checked. You might be confusing it with _Heterothele_, which is a different genus.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 21, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Oh My GOD they are frikkin gorgeous! I lovelovelove the colours!:drool:
> 
> I hope these get established in the hobby, so I can get my fingers on some of these! Those spiky hairs on the backlegs are awesome!


 They are gorgeous! Everyone that sees them in person thinks thye are really unique! Its the reddish carapace. In certain lights, you can actually see a slight pinkish irredescent sheen.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 28, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> They are gorgeous! Everyone that sees them in person thinks thye are really unique! Its the reddish carapace. In certain lights, you can actually see a slight pinkish irredescent sheen.


I had to update upon this statement. Heres the pinkish irredescent sheen I was talking about. These pictures are of my younger female first than my oldest female second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 28, 2010)

Oooh! That's different! Thanks for the update pics!


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 16, 2010)

New update on my girl. So far they are really docile in nature. Stubborn to move them and remain agressive eaters.

Thought this was a dwarf tarantula but my female "Mommy" is at around 5" legspan. I doubt she would grow more than this but wanted to update this thread for those that are interested in info.

This pic puts the size into perspective. Pretty easy to handle.


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 2, 2012)

Been a long time since I showed this girl here.
Heres the latest video of the female. #1 mother!!!:biggrin: Still docile as can be. Also show how i pinch grab her easily with no hassles.

Enjoy.
[YOUTUBE]ZlkhN1i4DHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update. She's a beautiful girl


----------



## afronate (Mar 2, 2012)

Still loving my little Maraca Cabocla slings! Picking 10 more up this weekend. Probably one of the only T's that I've actually sat down and watch molt from start to finish. Love how transparent they are right afterward. Thanks for the update vid!


----------

